# Lone Fox



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Tim & I went out for 2 days of calling. It turned out to be a rough weekend with swirling and gusty wind...oh and 90-95 degree heat. We made 26 stands, called 5 Coyotes and 1 Fox, and only recovered the Fox.

All of the coyotes we called came in over 200 yards downwind of us and never paused. Tim did hit 1 pup at 325 yards but he hit him in the leg and couldn't connect with his followup shots to put it down.

The Fox setup was spot on though. We hiked back into some remote boulder filled hills and setup in a small bowl at the bottom of a few draws. Tim layed in the bottom of the small wash and called from some thick brush. He was invisible to anything that might come in. I went up into the boulders about 35 yards from him and watched the downwind side. After 10 minutes of calling off and on a female Grey Fox popped up on a boulder 20 yards from Tim. I pulled up my rifle and mouth squeaked but the Fox only paused for a second and continued to the wash bottom. I squeaked again and it paused behind a sparse bush. I centered my sights on its chest and squeezed the trigger. The fox ducked as I shot and my bullet went through the skull and into the body.

















Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice work. Sure has a bushy tail.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done, I do love the grey fox such a stunning looking animal.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice job I like the gray fox too their tails are as long as they are and bushy when they are primed up


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice going Mark and Congrats to Tim on his calling !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats..


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I was pretty surprised how good she looked this early in the season. The lows in that area are still only around 70 & highs around 90. That area should produce some pretty foxes come November!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats again Mark


----------

